# ruger 345



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Is the ruger 345 worth the money has anybody had any thing go wrong


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I don't own one but really like the gun. The only thing I have read on the internet is that some people have had problems with the gun after dry firing the with the magazine out. Had something to do with the mag disconnect. I tried to find the thread on rugerforum.com but can't. Most people seem to only have good things to say about it.

Hopefully someone with some knowledge will chime in and clarify my recollection. 

But if you even try to look, and you don't have to try very hard, you can find bad things about every gun.


----------



## Imprezaguy101 (May 21, 2009)

I own a Ruger 345. I personally think it is an excellent gun for the money. I picked mine up from a friend for $350.00 slightly used. If you are looking for an accurate target/fun pistol, I would recommend it. If you are looking for something to carry on a daily basis, I would scratch the idea. As far as problems with the weapon....0 is my count. Hope I helped.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Owned one for awhile and it is worth what they are selling for. DO NOT dry fire the pistol without a mag in it. The gun has a firing pin block and it will break the firing pin if you dry fire it like that. Mine shot pretty good. I found enough reasons not to like it as a carry weapon and replaced it with a 1911 which I like way better. The safety is very poorly positioned for a carry gun. The DA/SA takes a bit of getting use to. Trigger pull on a new P345 is pretty darn heavy but it will smooth out after 3 to 5 hundred rounds. If it is still not to your liking Wolff makes lighter hammer springs that will solve the problem. The P345 had some teething problems when they first came out. In fact all of the new models that Ruger has come out with lately have had problems. Anyway the current production seems to be good so if you want one there shouldn't be any problems with it. If I could find one, I might be interested in the early decock only model. The current decock safety is kind of stupid to me. If it is decocked it is the same as a revolver in that you gotta lot of trigger travel and spring to over come before the gun will fire. What's the point! Just my rant....It's a good pistol.
BTW:
I have some holsters that are in as new condition if you're interested.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Reliable .45 at a great price. Endorsed by Ayoob Massad, Owner of Lethal Force Institute. He carries the gun regularly and that speaks volumes about the quality of the pistol.


----------



## bulldogone (Jul 3, 2009)

I love my 345. I have it as a home piece. Shoots accurate and fits my hand well. My only problem was not correctly reassembeling after the fisrt cleaning and it would not go from DA to SA and then would not fire. Do not know what the problem was as I was taking a class and the RO fix the problem while the range gave me a loaner.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I fired one at the range once. It was pretty accurate and the ergonomics were better than most Ruger pistols that I have held. It is a Ruger so customer service will be excellent and it should be reliable.


----------



## bubbaokie (May 11, 2009)

*like mine....*

I've tried 4-5 different kinds of ammo and no problems whatsoever......fits like a glove and handles great


----------



## buckmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bought one yesterday. Cleaned it last night,and went to the range today shot 50 rounds with no problems.I have a kp944 so iam use to the controls. I have 4 xds and like the rugers just as much.


----------

